# Smok TFV4 Sub Ohm Tank



## RiaanRed (18/4/16)

Hi All.
Would like to know who has stock in Cape Town of the Smok TFV4 tank? 
Thank you


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/4/16)

We have just received new stock of the TFV4 if you don't come right with a local vendor.

http://vaperite.co.za/product/smok-tfv4-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (18/4/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have just received new stock of the TFV4 if you don't come right with a local vendor.
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/smok-tfv4-kit/



Thank you.
What shipping options is available?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/4/16)

R75 overnight delivery with Courier Guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (19/4/16)

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/smok-tfv4-tank/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

